# what do you guys think about MCS new prices?



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

SO MCS PRICES WENT DOWN FROM $40 ON REO TO $25 PER CUBIC YARD . WHAT US THA ALL ABOUT?? :mellow:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

my sources are not solid, so take it with a grain of salt. What I heard was that Fannie Mae just got done shoving a ram rod up their a$s to the tune of 300 million plus...they were 365 million in debt before they took on the Fanny Fiasco....woopsie


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't wish Fannie Mae on anyone..... It seems everyone looses


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Fannie and MCS now there is a recipe for bankruptcy! Throw in REO and you have the trifecta.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

A lot of people depend on MCS for work, so hopefully they are just rumors.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> A lot of people depend on MCS for work, so hopefully they are just rumors.


Those people are SCREWED even if this isn't true. MCS is slightly better than Safeguard and falling. Safeguard is down the toilet MCS is still swirling the lower part of the bowl.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Has that toilet been winterized?


----------



## Cutman (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone doing grass cuts only for MCS or SG in Florida?
Thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cutman said:


> Anyone doing grass cuts only for MCS or SG in Florida?
> Thanks


Not if they are smart!:whistling2:


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

On a side note, hasnt MCS always had certain customers that only pay $25 a cubic yard? I remember this being an issue when we tried to bill for their standard pricing, but found that a certain customer of theirs only paid $25.


----------



## Cutman (Oct 8, 2012)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> On a side note, hasnt MCS always had certain customers that only pay $25 a cubic yard? I remember this being an issue when we tried to bill for their standard pricing, but found that a certain customer of theirs only paid $25.


Thanks Aaron,

I know alti is paying only 25 cyd to their prime vendors. They're all dropping fees is why I'm only doing grass cuts now.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

We've done 3 trashouts this season so far and one was $25 cyd and the other 2 were $50 cyd


----------

